# Peter Buck's Rickenbacker 360 Stolen in Helsinki, Finland Tonight



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Just thought I would put this out there. Peter's Rick was stolen in Helsinki tonight. Can anybody guide me to any places where this information might help get it back? His Rick has a trucker girl sticker on it. I love REM (I am sure you all know that by know) and I adore Peter. He must be bloody devastated.

http://remhq.com/news_story.php?id=888


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

http://helsinki.craigslist.fi/msg/


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Update, Peter's Rickenbacker was returned "anonymously" last night. Woohoo.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

That was a bit quicker than Jimmy Luttrell's stolent guitar (He claims to have taught Jimi Hendrix the playing the guitar behind his back thing...seems like a strange guy)
Pretty strange guitar too:


----------



## John Sellers (Nov 10, 2010)

I know Jimmy.
He is an incredible guitar player. He cut his teeth in the Spade Cooley Band and was touring with them as a teenager. He has played with the likes of Lawrence Welk and Liberace. He is one of the nicest people I know. If it is music, he says "Let's Do It", no matter how big or small you are.

He can play any style consummately well. His command and originality of chords is second to none.

He's getting a bit old now, but his chops are better than ever. There is nothing that can stop this guy. After going into a Mall near a SF Bay Area Airport getting ready to go to the Philippines the Mall doors caught him, crushed his foot, threw him 5 feet, broke leg. He had 2 rods put in his leg and developed an infection that almost killed him....and yet after a week out of the hospital he gets on the road to do another gig.

He is now down in the Philippines and will be back soon.


----------

